# x200M aka RS400-RS480 - radeon driver with DRI - anybody?

## trilexx

hey,

so mesa 7.0.1 hit portage, we have xf86-video-ati-6.6.193, libdrm and x11-drm. I'm not sure, but shouldn't it be possible to get DRI working now on a x200M using the OSS radeon driver?

cheers

trilexx

----------

## addeman

Hello,

i tried today but still no luck. It seems that i cant get my system to use the newer version of mesa, glxinfo shows 

```
andrnils@nx6125 ~ $ glxinfo | grep version

server glx version string: 1.2

client glx version string: 1.4

GLX version: 1.2

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

I have also had problems compiling x11-drm with 2.6.22* kernels...

I guess that for me it's still a no go  :Sad: 

Best regards

addeman

----------

## trilexx

Same here. I have to admit, that I have absolutely no clue what to do, where the problem is...

----------

## addeman

Hello,

i just wanted to report that i got a bit furhter along the road to a working dri.

This is what I did:

Modified the xorg-server-1.3.0.0.ebuild so that it uses mesa-7.0.1

This however requires a bit of patching, use this patch i found at http://koji.fedoraproject.org/koji/buildinfo?buildID=13691 (download the src rpm and extract)

Start the emerge and when it has unpacked and patched pause the emerge and go to the build dir and then manually patch using the patch above, or edit the ebuild so that it includes the patch. Then resume the emerge.

Then reemerge x11-drm and xf86-video-ati and at least glxinfo reports correct mesa version  :Wink: 

Best regards

addeman

----------

## trilexx

hey,

I modified the ebuild successfully by hand. so far, so good. no progress beyond though. what about you? anybody else?

cheers

trilexx

----------

## addeman

Hello,

well during the forum downtime xorg-server-1.4-r1 was released and it includes mesa-7.0.1 so thats good. But i still got no direct  rendering, so updated x11-drm. I used the instructions at DRI. I used git to get the sources and then followed the build instructions from 1.7.  After that i updated to xf86-video-ati-6.7.192 and to my surprise this resulted in a working dri-setup,

```
ndrnils@nx6125 ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

Warning, xpress200 detected.

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 NO-TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 7.0.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample,

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_MESAX_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object,

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_OES_read_format,

    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap,

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x56 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 Ncon

```

So now i tried Beryl, with no luck, X crashes  :Sad:  But there is hope...

Best regards

addeman

----------

## trilexx

heh  :Smile: 

it worked for me too. the driver does support basic openGL instructions yet. we'll have to wait and see.

cheers

trilexx

----------

## trilexx

Well, using the latest x11-drm does enable DRI support, but however this will break suspend for me. When resuming ksoftirqd uses 100% of the cpu... The system is still usable but very laggy.

EDIT: the ksoftirqd issue has nothing to do with the driver.

----------

